# Some one will be busy



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

The lake-effect snow machine was activated on Sunday, resulting in heavy snow piling up downwind of the Great Lakes. As of early this morning, Ashville, N.Y., in extreme southwestern New York, was blanketed by 15.0 inches. Forestport, N.Y., downwind of Lake Ontario, received 7.0 inches in only two hours.

Lake-effect snow will persist into Tuesday, adding to these totals. An additional 6 to 12 inches is forecast immediately downwind of all five lakes. It is not out of the question that amounts could exceed a foot.

Up to a foot of snow could fall today in the mountains of West Virginia with the passage of a clipper. With the cold air in place, moisture getting pushed up the western slopes of the mountains will enhance the snowfall totals.

Story by AccuWeather.com Meteorologist Kristina Pydynowski

OTHER WEATHER HEADLINES...
# Latest Fire Situation
# Fresh Arctic Blast
# Lake-Effect Snow Piles Up
# Foot of Snow, Maybe More
# Clipper to Strengthen
# Cold Drops into South


What's New • Help • Contact Us • Account Info • Terms and Conditions • Privacy Statement
©2008 AccuWeather, Inc. All rights reserved. Redistribution Prohibited.


----------

